# I am happy to see you happy



## Ishtar08

Hi
would you please help me in translating this phrase "I'm happy to see you happy"??
please please


----------



## Akitlosz

*Örülök, hogy (téged(et)) boldognak látlak.*
or
*Boldog vagyok, hogy (téged(et)) boldognak látlak.*
() = optional 
Boldog = happy
vagyok = I'm
hogy = that - _conjunction_
tégedet = you  _- accusative_
boldognak = happy - _dative_
látlak = I see you
örülök = I'm happy


----------



## Ishtar08

Thank you so much Akitlosz!!!
If I would write "Boldog, hogy téged boldognak" would have still sense? would that mean "Happy to see you happy"?


----------



## tomtombp

Ishtar08 said:


> If I would write "Boldog, hogy téged boldognak" would have still sense? would that mean "Happy to see you happy"?



No, you can't just drop "vagyok"="I am" in Hungarian.

The best version is "Örülök, hogy boldognak látlak."

I would never use "tégedet" and even "téged" is redundant. I'd prefer "örülök" to "boldog vagyok" to avoid repetition, even if we wanted to be 100% accurate, happy should be "boldog". "Örülök" is "I'm glad". But it is just a very slight difference it doesn't change the meaning at all.

Although a bit different but "Örülök, hogy (végre) boldog vagy" is used a lot these days with "végre"="finally".

Additional remark: if "téged" is added it's best to put it at the end: "Örülök, hogy boldognak látlak téged". "Örülök, hogy téged boldognak látlak." sounds a bit odd to me. But again, "téged" is clearly redundant.


----------



## Akitlosz

Boldog *vagyok*, hogy tégedet boldognak *látlak*.

You cant drop vagyok = I' m and látlak = I see you. They are not optional.
Tégedet = you - _accusative_ - is optional. This always strengthens the message, but longer.

Like:
Szeretlek = I love you.
Én szeretlek Tégedet = *I - *no other - love *you* - not else.

So:
Strong:
Boldog vagyok, hogy boldognak látlak.
Stronger and longer:
Boldog vagyok, hogy *téged* boldognak látlak.
Strongest and longest:
Boldog vagyok, hogy téged*et* boldognak látlak.
Very strongest and very longest:
*Én* boldog vagyok, hogy tégedet boldognak látlak.

The personal pronouns in the Hungarian language are optional, but always free to use the personal pronouns and they are always reinforcing the message.

The lazy never *say*: tégedet. *They* think it is optional, so unnecessary.  But *the* message is not as strong.


----------



## tomtombp

Akitlosz said:


> Strong and normal:
> Boldog vagyok, hogy boldognak látlak.
> Stronger and odder:
> Boldog vagyok, hogy *téged* boldognak látlak.
> Strongest and oddest, I think it's even incorrect but at least archaic/rural:
> Boldog vagyok, hogy téged*et* boldognak látlak.
> Very strongest and incorrect/archaic+odd+redundant:
> *Én* boldog vagyok, hogy tégedet boldognak látlak.
> 
> The personal pronouns in the Hungarian language are optional, but always free to use the personal pronouns and they are always reinforcing the message.
> 
> The lazy never said: tégedet.  He thinks it is optional, so unnecessary.  But his message is not as strong.



Are you sure it's laziness?  I wonder what others think.


----------



## Zsanna

I definitely don't think it's the question of laziness. 
Moreover, I would think the shorter the sentence the "stronger". (= More expressive.) Alternatively, the longer (= more explicit) the sentence, the "milder" the impression it gives. 
But all this doesn't matter if you have to choose for stress or context reasons (/according to your exact message to be conveyed).

Adding "téged" may
- be just more explicit (in a correspondance between two people, where there is no doubt about any third party interference, I would say, there is not much point in it)
- serve to stress "you" (meaning "your happiness - and not anybody else's - is important to me" but then, there has to be some reason...)
- indicate that it may not the same the other way round ("_you_ don't care much about _mine_...") - and this could also be a candidate (even  no.1!) when both personal pronouns appear in the sentence but, of course, context can modify the shades of meaning here, too.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> I definitely don't think it's the question of laziness.
> Moreover, I would think the shorter the sentence the "stronger". (= More expressive.) Alternatively, the longer (= more explicit) the sentence, the "milder" the impression it gives.
> But all this doesn't matter if you have to choose for stress or context reasons (/according to your exact message to be conveyed).
> 
> Adding "téged" may
> - be just more explicit (in a correspondance between two people, where there is no doubt about any third party interference, I would say, there is not much point in it)
> - serve to stress "you" (meaning "your happiness - and not anybody else's - is important to me" but then, there has to be some reason...)
> - indicate that it may not the same the other way round ("_you_ don't care much about _mine_...") - and this could also be a candidate (even  no.1!) when both personal pronouns appear in the sentence but, of course, context can modify the shades of meaning here, too.



Totally agree. What about my problem with "tégedet"?


----------



## Zsanna

Tom, I wouldn't say either that the forms with _téged/et_ are incorrect. The word(s) exists(exist) and with reason. 
Their use may sound superfluous (or heavy) in certain contexts but the use cannot be declared incorrect "just like that". 
("Tégedet" could be a bit old fashioned from time to time but we shouldn't just write things off without a context - that we don't have here.)


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Their use may sound superfluous (or heavy) in certain contexts but the use cannot be declared incorrect "just like that".


It's not "just like that". It's something that grates on my ears and I think I'm not the only one.


Zsanna said:


> ("Tégedet" could be a bit old fashioned from time to time ...)


  Yes, it's old-fashioned. I accept hearing that from Petőfi but not in either a formal or an informal conversation or written material today maybe except poetry. 


Zsanna said:


> ...we shouldn't just write things off without a context - that we don't have here.


The lack of context is just why it should be emphasized that using "tégedet" is not natural but needs a reason, especially when the OP was posted by a non-native Hungarian speaker. It would be misleading for him to claim that "tégedet" is in everyday use and that it is a perfectly natural way to translate the OP without any special context.
Even the spell-checker keeps correcting it as I'm typing.


----------



## Zsanna

In that case, you could say the reason why you think _the use of it_ is incorrect, the word in itself is not. 
But there is a difference - in my opinion - between "incorrect" and "doesn't sound natural anymore"...

It annoys me, too, but then my mum uses it from time to time so I cannot say I haven't heard it enough... But that is personal. There may be 10 other people who would swear to use it without batting an eyelid. (Unaware - happily - how many others they annoy by doing so.)

But I agree that it sounds oldish and we should mainly suggest forms that are standard as well as neutral in their style - unless demanded otherwise.


----------



## francisgranada

As Ishtar08's mother tongue is Italian, I try to illustrate some differences with _ad hoc_ Italian examples:

_Én örülök, hogy téged boldognak látlak  -  Io sono lieto/contento che ti vedo felice
Örülök, hogy téged látlak boldognak  -  Sono lieto/contento che vedo/di vedere felice te (= appunto te)
Örülök, hogy boldognak látlak - Sono lieto/contento di vederti felice
_
N.B.
In general, if there's no special context, the third option is the most "natural"
There's no exact equivalent for the verb _örülni_ in Italian_, _so the choice of _essere lieto/contento/felice_ ... depends on the context etc...
The Italian equivalents serve for illustration, i.e. I don't want to suggest that they are stilistically "optimal" ...


----------



## franknagy

_If you retain the accusative personal pronoun and insert one more word then the meaning of the sentence changes deeply.
_
"Örülök, hogy legalább_ téged_ boldognak látlak."

Legalább=at least.
This sentence means:
"I am glad to see at least you happy."
The untold but clear continuation may be:
a) because I am not happy at all,
b) because a third person mentioned earlier is unhappy.


----------



## kzs

Just another idea: 
"Örülök, hogy örülsz" (I'm happy that you're happy)

It may not be a literal translation, but conveys well the "playfulness" of the original.


----------

